# A sobering read



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

In Egypt, fighting for a US$50-a-month factory job 

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/477985


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

aykalam said:


> In Egypt, fighting for a US$50-a-month factory job
> 
> In Egypt, fighting for a US$50-a-month factory job | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


I see this was in Mansoura. A very sobering read indeed, but at the same time I am facinated by the fact that we cannot recruit blue-collar workers at three times those salaries, with medical assitance, life insurance, uniforms and training benefits as well as basic 8-hour working days, here in Cairo. There appears to be huge differences in the geographical spread of poverty, at the level described in the article.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

gerhardme1954 said:


> I see this was in Mansoura. A very sobering read indeed, but at the same time I am facinated by the fact that we cannot recruit blue-collar workers at three times those salaries, with medical assitance, life insurance, uniforms and training benefits as well as basic 8-hour working days, here in Cairo. There appears to be huge differences in the geographical spread of poverty, at the level described in the article.




They paid/pay that miserly sum because they could/can


----------

